# How much feed does a highflyer require each day?



## flyingace

How much feed does a regular highflier need per day if its a bird that you want to fly everyday for about 2 hours.


----------



## BojanMihailovic

*Serbian Highflyers*

Hi,
you don't fly birds every day, (you let them out every 3rd day) and you start training/preparing them,(45 days old to 60 days) to come down the same time every evening at 7:00 pm first. Let them go out at 3:00-4:00 pm.
15-18 grams of food-Mostly barley(50%)
Than you change food for 15-20 days to (25% barley) and more proteins, (50%).
15-18 grams a day,(feeding at 7:00 pm).
At this time they should stay up at list 4-6 hr's.
Let them rest for 3 days, (don't let them out) let them take bath as always.
Give them food with corn, White millet, and sunflower, for two days,(20-25 grams)
24 hours before you let them fly give them very little honey, (1/8 of tee spoon in 2 gallons of water)
Feed them at night at 7:00 pm every day.
If you let them out in the morning, don't chase them more than once, (they should start flying within 1 hour once they are out by themselves).
Offer them water on the morning of the flying.
Good flying.
Let me know how you make out, I hope this will help you.
Sincerely,
Bojan Mihailovic.


----------



## BojanMihailovic

Hi,
Nice name: Fly-in-gace!(Fly in underwear).
Ha-Ha.
Sincerely
Bojan Mihailovic


----------



## Lovebirds

BojanMihailovic said:


> Hi,
> Nice name: Fly-in-gace!(Fly in underwear).
> Ha-Ha.
> Sincerely
> Bojan Mihailovic


LOL.........I actually think it's flying-ace..........but that's cute.


----------

